# Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade one?



## LegendsCreekFarm

I have looked at all the hand milkers. Henry Milker looks good and is cheap, but it also looks SIMPLE to build. I own a ton of mason jars, and eBay sells the brake bleeders for 20 dollars. I could buy the syringes and tubing for $5. Rather that spend all that money, can anyone suggest a website, or former forum topic where there are plans on how to build your own?

If not, which hand milkers pulsate? I don't want my girls to be in pain once I start milking.


----------



## xymenah

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade*

I found this the other day. I don't know If it will be any help though because all the pictures were taken off but its worth a try. It seems like an interesting design. I'd be a little skittish to hook it up to my truck but there may be another way to do it I don't know I've never tried to make my own milker.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

Wow, that is elaborate! Haha. I was actually looking for plans on making one with a hand pump, any links would be awesome!


----------



## xymenah

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

I have heard good things around the Udderly EZ Milker.


----------



## kccjer

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

I just got the Henry Milker and am starting to use it. I think you could pretty easily make your own and just buy the pump for $50 (i think it was). It's taken some getting use to and my poor Cinnamon and I are still having some issues. We need some modifications to our milking stand (some way to hang the carrying case on the side so it's out of the way and can hold everything) and both of us to get more comfortable with it. The first time was a disaster. The second, marginally better. And it keeps improving slowly.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

I found an udderly ez milker on CL but haven't used it yet. My hubs always jokes that he is going to Jerry-rig my breast pump (our 4th son was born pre-mature and used a feeding tube his first month of life) to make it a goat worthy milking machine


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

I made a milker like the "Henry"..from mason jar, hand pump and medical tubing. It worked fine but this year I'm determined to master hand milking! Oh, also 20 cc syringes. My picks are in a previous post about hand milkers...or handmade milkers...


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

I found the instructions and pics..the post was titled "you asked to see my homemade milker...pics" 
I'm on my phone,so I don't know how to post a link, but you can do a search for it.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

Milk & Honey, your post is exactly what I am looking to do. I am pretty sure I can figure out the tubing, pump, and drilling the mason jar, but my only concern is what type of gasket I need to use to keep pressure in the mason jar? Doesn't it need to seal really well to hold suction? I will also send you a PM just so you can help, and also, here is the link to your post:

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=21484&view=previous


----------



## kccjer

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

Yes, it needs to seal really well to hold suction. Really well. Everything needs to seal well or suction will not hold and you'll waste your time. Also, on the syringes....they have sharp edges at the top where the plunger goes in....find a way to smooth that. I'm thinking that might be part of the problem with my girl not liking the thing.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade *

My brake bleeder from eBay is coming on Monday. I will go to lowes with the bleeder and a mason jar and hope they can help me!!


----------



## Dreamchaser

*Re: Best hand milker? Anyone have plans to make a homemade*

I had to modify my henry milker. I got another jar lid, and found parts for small water lines, and get a smaller suringe, and some smaller tubing. If you need more help, you can email me at dreamchaserpony at gmail.com

I can give you all the SKUs I used from Ace hardware.


----------



## Kat404

Can one make a hand milker that pulsates?


----------



## GoatieGranny

I don't know if this is what you have in mind, but I was looking at it last night and thought it was pretty interesting.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I'm very interested in this subject. I have disabling RA so hand milking will be out. I looked at the Henry and EZ but my breeder says that she know does that developed mastitis and other issues while being milked with this type. . The pressure doesn't pulsate and that is the issue. I'm looking at buying a very expensive one goat machine. If anybody has had real success with these milkers I'd live to hear about it. Thanks so much!


----------



## janeen128

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> I'm very interested in this subject. I have disabling RA so hand milking will be out. I looked at the Henry and EZ but my breeder says that she know does that developed mastitis and other issues while being milked with this type. . The pressure doesn't pulsate and that is the issue. I'm looking at buying a very expensive one goat machine. If anybody has had real success with these milkers I'd live to hear about it. Thanks so much!


I use the maggiedan which is similar since February on 2 of my kinders, and I have not had mastitis yet. I go slow, so I can't damage the udders. I'm still done within 5-10 min depending on how much the goat has to give. You do need to hand milk the rest out when using any machine. I think that is a big cause if mastitis that I have read about anyway... I also give my milking girls a vitamin C which I've read is also good for prevention. I'm hoping to use it on one of my standards if she ever decides to kid.. I can see how damage can be done to the udders that is for sure..., but if you go slow but steady you should be good...


----------



## Tapsmom

FYI, we used silicone to seal the tubing into the mason jar lid. Make sure to use a silicone that will flex once dry. We didn't the first time and the seal kept leaking. I will post pictures of mine when I get home. We bought a brake bleeder form Harbor Freight for $20 and it came with the tubing. Also, a cleaning kit for a 22 rifle will fit nicely down the tube to dry it out after washing ;-)


----------



## Tapsmom

Here is ours. We have ND so the syringe is quite small:


----------



## Kat404

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Ours is just like Tapsmom. I like having a gauge because you can watch how high it's going so you don't cause issues like breaking blood vessels. It works very well for us.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Thank you everyone for all your feedback!


----------

